# Gymmax is the most legit looksmax out there



## Bvnny. (Oct 3, 2021)

Decided to put a pic of my shitty physique on Tinder and now i'm getting at least 10 matches daily.

This is my Tinder feed, keep in mind I have been using it for less than a month:







The pic that i decided to use there, as my main picture:






Jfl if you're not gymmaxxing, hopefully gonna reach half a thousand matches by the end of this year.


----------



## gamma (Oct 3, 2021)

Looking at your pic seems that you never went to a gym. 20% bodyfat and not even big. 





Yet still getting matches because girls in 3rd world countries have low standards compared to western girls

Thread should be "jfl if you aren't locationmaxxing"


----------



## Bvnny. (Oct 3, 2021)

gamma said:


> Looking at your pic seems that you never went to a gym. 20% bodyfat and not even big.
> View attachment 1349932
> 
> 
> ...


That's plain wrong, my physical instructor evaluated my physique and said that I had 15,5 bf by the time I joined the gym, have been gymmaxxing for almost 2 months and my physique has bettered over time, meaning I'm at least 15% bf now.


----------



## facial3rds (Oct 3, 2021)

gamma said:


> Looking at your pic seems that you never went to a gym. 20% bodyfat and not even big.
> View attachment 1349932
> 
> 
> ...


Yea his body is laughable, I have better
Muscles and lean without even gymaxxing seriously


----------



## grimy (Oct 3, 2021)

Bro you don’t even have a gym physique. You have an average guy body.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 3, 2021)

what is this retarded thread
this is not gymmaxxed


----------



## Bvnny. (Oct 3, 2021)

facial3rds said:


> Yea his body is laughable, I have better
> Muscles and lean without even gymaxxing seriously





grimy said:


> Bro you don’t even have a gym physique. You have an average guy body.





volcelfatcel said:


> what is this retarded thread
> this is not gymmaxxed


Niggas think that you need to have this type of body to consider yourself kinda gymmaxxed:





As i said before, have been gymmaxxing for less than 2 months, what did you guys expect??? lmao.


----------



## calzium (Oct 3, 2021)

Cope. Youre getting matches because your goodlooking

If you continue gymmaxxing and build another 20 lbs of muscle you will be doing even better tho


----------



## hebbewem (Oct 3, 2021)

This is not proof of anything because you lack a gym body


----------



## Bvnny. (Oct 3, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Niggas think that you need to have this type of body to consider yourself kinda gymmaxxed:
> View attachment 1349947
> 
> 
> As i said before, have been gymmaxxing for less than 2 months, what did you guys expect??? lmao.


There is a girl that commented on this pic of mine saying she wanna suck my cock (not possible because she lives in another states), another one said I'm looking hot, girls already consider this type of body to be a good body:


----------



## grimy (Oct 3, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Niggas think that you need to have this type of body to consider yourself kinda gymmaxxed:
> View attachment 1349947
> 
> 
> As i said before, have been gymmaxxing for less than 2 months, what did you guys expect??? lmao.


You have no visible abs, pectoral muscles or any mass in general on yout frame. You can’t claim gymmaxxed without it being evident that you go to the gym


----------



## Bvnny. (Oct 3, 2021)

grimy said:


> You have no visible abs, pectoral muscles or any mass in general on yout frame. You can’t claim gymmaxxed without it being evident that you go to the gym


Man, it's kinda evident when girls comment about your physique


----------



## calzium (Oct 4, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Man, it's kinda evident when girls comment about your physique


Dude you literally just have good proportions and skin.

Keep going to the gym, but srsly. You will probably start seeing serious results after like 6 months. What routine do you do at gym?


----------



## TyroneIncoming (Oct 4, 2021)

this is not gymmaxxed. You look like you bench 50lbs at the most. delete this thread and jump on a PPL routine.


----------



## Bvnny. (Oct 4, 2021)

calzium said:


> Dude you literally just have good proportions and skin.
> 
> Keep going to the gym, but srsly. You will probably start seeing serious results after like 6 months. What routine do you do at gym?


I train my whole body 5 times a week, 1 hour per day, I alternate between two types of trainings.

Focusing on abs and chest.


----------



## calzium (Oct 4, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> I train my whole body 5 times a week, 1 hour per day, I alternate between two types of trainings.
> 
> Focusing on abs and chest.


You train 5x per week full body?

Why? Just do Upper Lower split 4x /week or even push pull 4x per week

Make sure youre eating enough you look like you barely eat.

Have you progressed in strength much? Gained any weight? What is your Squat/Bench/Dead or equivalent.

The reason for asking is so many guys spin their wheels forever. Its better to get your training sorted out as quickly as possible in case you are doing a terrible beginner mistake.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Oct 4, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Niggas think that you need to have this type of body to consider yourself kinda gymmaxxed:
> View attachment 1349947


because you do are you absolutely braindead


----------



## Bvnny. (Oct 4, 2021)

calzium said:


> You train 5x per week full body?
> 
> Why? Just do Upper Lower split 4x /week or even push pull 4x per week
> 
> ...


Not getting much weight, I have progressed quite a lot.


----------



## Bvnny. (Oct 4, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> because you do are you absolutely braindead


Not really, most girls don't care if you have such a badass physique or just a slightly above average, not skinnyfat, one.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Oct 4, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Not really, most girls don't care if you have such a badass physique or just a slightly above average, not skinnyfat, one.


but you are skinnyfat


----------



## Bvnny. (Oct 4, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> but you are skinnyfat


Lol, I'm just a skinny mesomorph bro, just not ectomorph to be anorexic type of skinny.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Oct 4, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Lol, I'm just a skinny mesomorph bro, just not ectomorph to be anorexic type of skinny.


you're a whole endomorph my guy


----------



## Bvnny. (Oct 4, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> you're a whole endomorph my guy


I don't think I'm a mesomorph, it's easy af for me to lose weight.


----------



## Bvnny. (Oct 4, 2021)

calzium said:


> Cope. Youre getting matches because your goodlooking


And I'm not that good looking to be receiving a shit-ton of matches, I'm a high tier normie at best

Here are the pics I'm using there:






Having to run angles game since I lack a good lower third, feminine looks.


----------



## calzium (Oct 4, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> And I'm not that good looking to be receiving a shit-ton of matches, I'm a high tier normie at best
> 
> Here are the pics I'm using there:
> 
> ...


Lots of women like more feminine looks tbh

You have a good frame, harmony in the face that should be enough to get matches without being chad

You easily mog 60% of males at least


----------



## Deleted member 14528 (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bvnny. (Oct 4, 2021)

Zerox said:


> View attachment 1349995


Mogger


----------



## Deleted member 13335 (Oct 4, 2021)

Man, you don't even look like you lift


----------



## EktoPlasma (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks for the laugh I needed that. If no troll u should wake up from delusionalland


----------



## Deleted member 14139 (Oct 4, 2021)

I guess I'm not safe from your shit threads even on .org


----------



## Bvnny. (Oct 4, 2021)

EktoPlasma said:


> Thanks for the laugh I needed that. If no troll u should wake up from delusionalland





Drago Soprano said:


> I guess I'm not safe from your shit threads even on .org


Let me delusionmax and believe that the girls who complimented my physique were being genuine.


----------



## TrestIsBest (Oct 4, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Let me delusionmax and believe that the girls who complimented my physique were being genuine.


I‘ve had that before, a girl I was fucking asked „ohhh do you workout?😍“; I was a fucking ketomaxxed concentration camp prisoner looking ass twink back then. think it‘s just their brain being horny, seeing any amount of muscle will make them even hornier so they complement you by asking if you work out. But yeah, you are a true DYEL


----------



## LOST (Oct 4, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Decided to put a pic of my shitty physique on Tinder and now i'm getting at least 10 matches daily.
> 
> This is my Tinder feed, keep in mind I have been using it for less than a month:
> 
> ...


WTF GYMAXX? are you taking some kind of drugs that can be breaking your brain? 
MAAAAAAAAAAAA GOD


----------



## LOST (Oct 4, 2021)

T


Bvnny. said:


> Niggas think that you need to have this type of body to consider yourself kinda gymmaxxed:
> View attachment 1349947
> 
> 
> As i said before, have been gymmaxxing for less than 2 months, what did you guys expect??? lmao.


IF U GO TO THE GYM 2 MONTHS how the fuck you sayin because of being gymaxxed u get more matches? How the fuck u come to that conclusion? You look someone like someone stopped you from eating: u have more fat than muscles, u have no muscle insertions at all, u re not lean at all. U have a kid physique.

Bro, dont create this shitty threads, maybe some mentalcels believe you and stop eating


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 4, 2021)

Where is the gymmaxxed body?
That’s like if you would do bulgemaxxing with a 5 inch dick


----------



## kalefartbomb (Oct 4, 2021)

Gym is something everyone should be doing already, like taking a shower or cleaning your nails. It's crazy to me that we have people obsessing over every physical detail but they aren't lifting weights. I've lifted for many years and for long periods of my life it was the only reason I got attention from women at all. Yes face is the most important thing but don't underestimate how many women have a weird thing for arms and other bodyparts.


----------



## vanillaicecream (Oct 4, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Man, it's kinda evident when girls comment about your physique


That's where you're wrong my friend. If a girl is interested in you on dating apps and you happen to have shirtless pics uploaded then they'll automatically compliment your physique just for the sake of flirting.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Oct 4, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> That's plain wrong, my physical instructor evaluated my physique and said that I had 15,5 bf by the time I joined the gym, have been gymmaxxing for almost 2 months and my physique has bettered over time, meaning I'm at least 15% bf now.


you're definitely above 20% bf dude.


----------



## Bvnny. (Oct 4, 2021)

Curious0 said:


> you're definitely above 20% bf dude.


I was literally measured with those tools to measure bf, like, there is no way I'm 20%


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 4, 2021)

gamma said:


> Looking at your pic seems that you never went to a gym. 20% bodyfat and not even big.
> View attachment 1349932
> 
> 
> ...


cagefuel thread


----------



## Stare (Oct 4, 2021)

Que decepção, favelacel


----------



## Stare (Oct 4, 2021)

gamma said:


> Looking at your pic seems that you never went to a gym. 20% bodyfat and not even big.
> View attachment 1349932
> 
> 
> ...


Am I between 12 and 15?


----------



## gamma (Oct 4, 2021)

Stare said:


> Am I between 12 and 15?
> View attachment 1351130


Yes, more 15 than 12 imo


----------



## LeGrayHonker (Oct 4, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> The pic that i decided to use there, as my main picture:
> 
> View attachment 1349930
> 
> ...



OMG BRO !1!1!1 
i'm mirin, what's your routine? 
Have you ever been asked if you take roids? Looking like you roid can make girls go away for sure bro


----------



## fuggg (Oct 4, 2021)

my friend I am glad its working out for you - but this shit wouldnt work in any first world country. I am 100% convinced that if I used that picture on my profile I would get 0 non-accidental likes. Your """""physique"""" is legit shit tbh. Not trying to be mean, but thats simply the truth


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Oct 5, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Decided to put a pic of my shitty physique on Tinder and now i'm getting at least 10 matches daily.
> 
> This is my Tinder feed, keep in mind I have been using it for less than a month:
> 
> ...


Puffy nips, Careful of gyno.
They swiped right for your good eye area, tbh.


----------



## noodlelover (Dec 12, 2021)

gamma said:


> Looking at your pic seems that you never went to a gym. 20% bodyfat and not even big.
> View attachment 1349932
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this clarification. I was confused, because I was like, I mog him and get shit matches. I haven't location maxed yet though. Need to finish all my tattoos in my home country with safer tattooing laws before I move.


----------

